

Is the recession because of 9/11? - wumi
http://davidadewumi.com/2008/01/29/the-economy-is-already-in-a-recession/

======
tlrobinson
Despite the sensationalist headline (which had little to do with most of the
article) that was a pretty good overview of the current situation, in layman's
terms.

